#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Forum-opties in het Engels (NIET DE INHOUD)

## vasco

Is het iedereen al opgevallen dat het forum in het engels is sinds vandaag?
Viel mij op dat er niet meer worden als gisteren en zo staan en de namen van de dagen etc. en het menu boven aan allemaal in het engels zijn.

Natuurlijk kijken in mijn profiel of ik taalinstellingen kan doen maar dat kan ik nergens vinden. Wel ook dit in het engels, eigenlijk dus alles wat basis van het forum is.

Maakt mij verder niet uit hoor, viel alleen op.

----------


## moderator

Scherp opgemerkt  :Wink: 

De forum engine wordt met enige regelmaat bijgewerkt, updates, patches, nieuwe functies...

De updates en de naar het nederlands vertaalde versie gingen niet meer samen.
We gaan het zo proberen.

kan iemand me alvast uitleggen wat " trackbacks" zijn?

----------


## admin

Trackback - Wikipedia

Pingback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Refback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Gast1401081

zolang het nog niet in het chinees is....

----------


## moderator

chinees, dat kan google tegewoordig voor je vertalen he!

----------


## admin

HUMOR

Translated version of http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/over-deze-forums/19209-forum-het-engels.html

----------


## moderator

Als je stemt op "niet oke" dan is het wel handig voor ons om te weten waarom je het liever niet in het engels hebt...

----------


## 4uss

Gezien het aantal mensen dat problemen heeft met Engelstalige handleidingen zullen er vast mensen zijn die het 'Niet Oké' vinden omdat ze de taal niet of slecht beheersen. Ik heb gewoon voor oké gestemd, het was me namelijk nog niet eens opgevallen ;-)

----------


## sussudio

Kan er gewoon een datum + tijd op de postings? Ik zie dat er nu "1 hour ago" "2 weeks ago", enz. Staat. Best irritant.

----------


## Ibvee

En het blokje met wie als laatst, en hoe laat in en in welk toppic heeft gepost was erg handig!
Engels maakt me niets uit.

----------


## admin

Die functie is er nog steeds, alleen moet je wel ingelogd zijn. Een aantal dingen/functies zijn niet meer beschikbaar als je uitgelogd bent.

Of bedoelde je wat anders?

----------


## admin

> Kan er gewoon een datum + tijd op de postings? Ik zie dat er nu "1 hour ago" "2 weeks ago", enz. Staat. Best irritant.



Bij deze opgelost. Dank voor het melden.

----------


## Ibvee

> Die functie is er nog steeds, alleen moet je wel ingelogd zijn. Een aantal dingen/functies zijn niet meer beschikbaar als je uitgelogd bent.
> 
> Of bedoelde je wat anders?



Ah, dat was inderdaad wat ik bedoelde. Laat ik mezelf volgende keer gewoon standaard weer aangemeld staan  :Smile:  tx

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> En het blokje met wie als laatst, en hoe laat in en in welk toppic heeft gepost was erg handig!
> Engels maakt me niets uit.



Engels hier ook geen probleem, maar ik erger me er wel enorm aan dat het 'laatst gepost veld' verdwenen is als je bent uitgelogd.

Ik vind het handig om terwijl ik uitgelogd ben soms snel even te kijken of er in een bepaald topic nog nieuwe reacties zijn geplaatst, dat is nu vrijwel niet meer mogelijk...

Zou deze functie weer beschikbaar gemaakt kunnen worden?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## admin

> Zou deze functie weer beschikbaar gemaakt kunnen worden?Groeten Hugo



Beste Hugo, komt weer op de wensenlijst.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Beste Hugo, komt weer op de wensenlijst.



Oke, hartelijk dank.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Outline

Ik vind het engels ook niet erg, maar het is toch even wennen. Zeker als je al 2 maanden niet meer hier bent geweest... En zoals gezegd, graag weer het laatste posting-veld terug. Dat mis ik nog het meest.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Beste Hugo, komt weer op de wensenlijst.



Ziet er goed uit! Het wordt zeer gewaardeerd.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ-Jan

Wat is dit toch? Vaak als ik op ''New Posts'' click krijg ik deze thread in mijn lijst terwijl er geen nieuwe posts zijn...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Waarschijnlijk is er alleen maar gestemd?

----------


## RayM

Het was me niet eens opgevallen....
Geen probleem voor mij. In ons vakgebied kom je toch al veel engelse begrippen e.d. tegen.

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Waarschijnlijk is er alleen maar gestemd?



Dankje, dat zou het kunnen verklaren

----------

